# Changement du port de Munki



## macinside (6 Novembre 2018)

bonjour,

j'utilise Munki (solution de déploiement d'apps sur les Mac), il utilise normalement le port 80, cela fonctionnait bien jusqu'à ce que mon client est installé à la sauvage le dernière filemaker server sur le même serveur (qui prends définitivement la main sur les ports 80 et 443)

il va donc falloir faire le changement du port de Munki pour un passage en 81 par exemple, quelqu'un sait sur quel fichier il faut faire la modification sur le server ainsi que sur les clients ?

merci


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2018)

Difficile à dire comme ça. Il faudrait fouiller dans les fichiers de paramètres.

Je suppose que Munki a des agents (sur les postes clients) et un serveur central et c'est le port sur le serveur central qui est concerné. Si tu changes le port 80 en XYZ sur le serveur, tu vas aussi devoir modifier les paramètres des clients. Il te faut donc regarder les préférences pour le serveur _et_ le client.

Il serait peut-être plus simple d'attribuer une seconde adresse IP à la carte réseau du serveur, sur laquelle écouterait le serveur de Munki : tu n'aurais pas à lui forcer la main, simplement faire comme si tu avais déplacé le serveur (ou changé sa carte réseau).


----------

